

Anyone here in phoenix, az? - gregp

Just curious : )
======
amccann
I'm here - working on a local health related internet startup while managing
two other self-funded web startups back home in Orange County, CA (interested
in meeting other Phoenix based entrepreneurs) - alan@lvx.com

------
wcrosby
Robby and I both were from Phoenix before moving to Mt. View. I make regular
trips back and am always interested in meeting up with fellow entrepreneurs
(wcrosby@zenter.com)

~~~
gibsonf1
What's it like working at Google? So far I've only heard horror stories of
founders whose companies get bought and then they hate it there and rebel.

~~~
wcrosby
Google was the right decision for Zenter and us. We are really enjoying
Google, the team, and the food.

~~~
gibsonf1
Thats actually nice to hear for a change. Congratulations.

------
nuh102
Yep, moved here a year and a half ago from the east coast. Love it here.

------
jamesbritt
Yep. Going on nine years.

------
arete
I am =)

